
A Philosopher Argues That an AI Can Never Be an Artist - hx2a
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612913/a-philosopher-argues-that-an-ai-can-never-be-an-artist/
======
jmpman
An AI generates millions of random images. One of those images is artistically
interesting. Is the person who points out that one image the artist?

~~~
AbyormPiranha
That is like saying a person who randomly solves a symbolic integral by making
a few lucky but logically invalid guesses is a great mathematician. It's not
enough to be correct by accident.

------
ralusek
AI already demonstrates creativity, they just don't want to call it that
because it's blatantly deterministic and the AI's motivating feedback
loop/incentive structure is too inhuman for this philosopher to empathize
with.

We have no idea how generalized intelligence emerges, but neutral nets have
already confirmed that very simple nodes in an error-minimizing network can
achieve very good approximations of specialized intelligence. We also know
that our own brains are just networks of very simple nodes. Betting against
the brain being nothing anything more than a computational network is a losing
fight. I suspect that generalized intelligence is going to emerge from changes
in the way neutral nets have their incentive/reward/error feedbacks handled,
as well as improved generalizations a-la convolutional nn, but otherwise
basically maintain the same premise. Then, the creativity that AI has
_already_ demonstrated can be said to have arisen from the consequence of a
generalized consciousness, optimally with motivating factors approximating a
human's, and this philosopher can shut the fuck up.

~~~
algem
There is something to be said about the creative process and how the body of
work is expressed and interpreted. How can a machine be creative if it doesn't
understand emotion? It may know how to provoke an emotional response but its
doubtful it can comprehend and empathize without having true human emotions
itself. And it is impossible for us to truly confirm how a machine might be
feeling let alone what another human is feeling. These types of questions are
thought provoking but often lead to no answers. We can't even confirm if we
are real or not. Creativity in itself is hard to define. And when we try and
answer these type of questions we are usually making assumptions which may be
completely wrong.

